# Do You Recognise This Movement



## Seismic one

*This is a pocketwatch i have just acquired on the dial it says Mappin & Webb who are the retailers but i cannot identify the movement but does look faily good quality and runs smoothly. *

On the movement side it shows Brevet 55236 And the Swiss cross

On the movement uner the dial side it shows 1179787 plus Depose and again the Swiss cross


----------



## Mikrolisk

Well, at first, I do not know this movement nor the manufacturer.

That swiss patent number ("brevete") 55236 (or 55238 or 33236 or 33238) does not belong to a watch patent, that all are patents from the non-horological world (except 33238, but that patent does not match your watch).

That means, the manufacturer thought it would be fine to set a patent number on the movement to increase the worth of the movement - and patent researches were very difficult that days.

But then the word "depose" on the dial side confuses me... perhaps that movement _is_ protected by a swiss patent, but the patent cannot be found over the patent search via DepartisNet (departisnet.dpma.de).

That letter M on the movement could stand for a military purpose.

So, can you check if that brevete number on the movement could be the 33238 (not 55236) - even if it does not match your movement..?

Cheers, Andreas


----------



## Seismic one

Yes the Brevet No is 33236, there is also a number on the case Swiss 1250889 and the word Argetan?

Mappin & Webb were a notable retailer so i would be surprised if they used inferior quality movments


----------



## Mikrolisk

Patent 33236:

*Mouvement de montre Ã marche de longue durÃ©e *

Georges Ducommun, Locle (swiss)

17th september 1907



















But the drawing of the patent does not match to your movement, if you have a close look... on the other side the big barrel

is for a long runtime of the watch...

hmmmmm....

Andreas


----------



## Seismic one

From the information i now think this is an eight day Doxa, i contacted the company but it has been taken over by the Perry family in 1999 who at present do not have any historical details but are attempting to build a library in the future. They wre interested in the Patent document and asked where i obtained the copy i have passed on your website to them. If you wish to help please contact Marty Jenny <[email protected]> at Doxa


----------



## Mikrolisk

Patents can be viewed over several sites. I use DepartisNet at http://depatisnet.dpma.de/

They have an english version too.

Just click on:

1) Search

2) Beginner

Then you have a form for the seach of a patent. If there's a swiss cross, a "Brevete" or "Depose" on the movement, then you have a swiss patent. In case of "DRP" or "DRPM" then this is a german patent.

The first line of this form is the publication number, divided into three parts.

For swiss patents, enter "CH" in the first part, for german patents "DE".

The patent number belongs to the second part.

Then just click on "Start search" below. With a little luck you will find the right patent, the patent has in most cases three pages, two for a description, the third for drawings. They will be displayed as embedded PDFs.

Andreas


----------

